# Passenger door won't lock?



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

So my passenger door won't lock anymore.
If I hit the button in center or the lock button, you can hear the motor working for both doors but the lock thing doesn't move on passenger side.

It's actually stuck down, in "lock mode" but it's not locking.
My alarm works as I noticed.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

You might want to remove the passenger door panel and check the linkage. Doesn't sound like an electrical issue from your description.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally the door lock actuator. I've read about a few others failing as well.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

The door lock actuator would be the most likely, but if you live and park under trees that produce sap like a hedge tree it could be as simple as sap buildup from years of up and Down. That's a cheap easy fix and worth a try.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds like door lock actuator to me. Common problem on Pontiacs. I had this same problem with my G6.


----------

